# dangerous dog list - Andalucía



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it true that boxers are now on the dangerous dogs list in Andalusia?


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

This is all I could find on the subject...
Dangerous dog owners targeted


> The Local Police in Fuengirola have taken 114 preventive actions against the owners of potentially dangerous dogs, of which there are 385 registered at the town hall.
> ..........
> 
> *The Junta de Andalucia has added Bull terriers, Presa Canarios, Napolitan mastiffs and Boxers to the list.*......


But nothing anywhere else so far.....


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I would have thought that if it was correct then there would have been more about it in the press. I will be gutted if this is correct as I have 2 young boxers who I have to take out by myself 50% of the time as my husband works abroad.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

not necessarily.....laws are very localised as I am sure you're aware - you can go into your town hall 1 week and they will tell you black is white, the following week they'll tell you black is red with polka dots


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I had an Akita which is on the Grumpy dogs list. I went to my town hall about the test and they never bothered about it.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

So even if they are on the list do you think the 'rules' will not be enforced?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

each area is VERY different - not everywhere enforces rules, others go over the top


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

We live in Andalucia, but the Granada region. Our local town hall, where you have to report to if your dog may be considered dangerous, is at Alhama de Granada.
This is what happened to us when one of our dogs was reported as dangerous by a neighbour...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/105015-dangerous-dog-4.html#post731647

As you will see, it was very much down to the vets decision and we were lucky.

This post, on the same thread, shows how Steve went about getting his dog registered on the Costa Blanca...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/105015-dangerous-dog-4.html#post731622

As you can see by Steves post, most people do not bother to register.
However, as you will see by my post, it often depends on your neighbours whether or not you will get away with it!


----------



## Mezclybon (Dec 24, 2013)

We have been through the dangerous dogs scenario. It took us 14 months and at one stage we were told by the Ayuntamiento that we had to do a dangerous dog training course. Only one problem, it doesn't exist. So the Ayunamiento wrote to the government and they replied , saying "It was up to the Mayor". He eventually signed the papers and we were given the certificate. We had to have the psychometric test and previous convictions check. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We now have two 'dangerous dogs', a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Cane Corso. The Cane Corso is undersized for the breed and has either no or very small teeth due to maltreatment before we adopted her from our shelter. She does have a lethal suck..
We tried in vain to register our RR as a dangerous dog, the big softie..the police and the authorities had never heard of the breed and our vet said he was beautiful and not dangerous and added jokingly that her Yorkie was a dangerous dog. It is ludicrous to classify our CC as dangerous.
We have registered both dogs, they have passports, target as from the Junta, chips etc. and are not allowed out of the house without a leash. We muzzle our RR as a courtesy to other dog owners or scared- looking pedestrians who foolishly judge a dog's aggression by its size.
We have insurance to the value of 300k € for each.
I'm afraid that will have to do as it's pointless banging your head against a brick wall..although this thread has given me an idea. We are on friendly terms with our Alcalde so may have a chat with him.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

When we took our cat to the vet earlier this year a guy came in with a wolf. It was nearly full grown and hadn't been trained; it was not a happy animal. The vet had to tranquilise it before he could put a muzzle on it.

He said wolves weren't covered by the dangerous dogs laws because they aren't dogs, and they had become popular as pets after Game of Thrones was on TV. Don't know how true that is but it's pretty shocking, and I've seen several since.


----------

